
Peachpie – PHP Compiler to .NET, Part 2 - pchp
http://blog.peachpie.io
======
donatj
It's "interesting" how they didn't bother to compare PHP 7. PHP 7 is
remarkably faster than 5.x.

The newest release they're comparing against is 5.4.0 which is from 2012!
There were major speed increases in 5.5, and many MUCH bigger ones in 7.

These comparisons aren't remotely fair.

~~~
pchp
As someone mentioned below - Phalanger doesn't support PHP 7. Peachpie will
and as soon as we manage that, we can provide benchmarks.

~~~
donatj
That's no reason not to compare the performance. That's just silly.

~~~
pchp
It doesn't make much sense actually. Comparing Peachpie-powered PHP5 and PHP7
doesn't have all that much value. With that said we are going to do it anyway
in the next week or so, but we expect PHP7 to be faster. The real value comes
from comparing PHP7 with Peachpie-powered PHP7.

~~~
nikic
The language changes that happened in PHP 7 are, with maybe two exceptions
(func_get_args and foreach details) not related to performance. So if you're
comparing performance (and not language support), there is nothing wrong with
comparing a Peachpie PHP5 implementation to a Zend PHP7 implementation. The
Zend implementation does not derive any significant benefit from being PHP7
compliant (as far as performance is concerned).

~~~
pchp
Well. PHP 7 has a completely reworked opcode cache and many other tweaks that
increase its performance across pretty much all applications tested (including
the Zend framework itself according to Zend). With that said, however, as we
mentioned earlier, we will not shy away from the comparison. We are working
towards a performance benchmark that will compare Peachpie and PHP 7. But as
we haven't focused on performance optimization yet at all, we don't expect
Peachpie to outdo PHP 7 quite yet. Give us a few days/weeks and we'll publish
the first benchmarks. We're curious as well :)

------
maxxxxx
We have a mix of PHP and C# code (don't ask why). I'd love to have PHP just as
another .NET language to make interop easier.

Does anybody have real-world experience with large(ish) projects with
Phalanger?

~~~
dsp1234
_don 't ask why_

I don't think we need to. It seems self-evident that certain languages excel
at different styles of tasks. So if a company is using the best tool for the
job, then they are likely doing so in a multi-language environment.

~~~
maxxxxx
I wish the reason was that PHP exels at this task :-)

------
rabino
I'm confused about what the goal of this is. The best thing about PHP is its
dynamic nature, and the fact that any new page load is a completely new
universe. Why would you want to loose that and compile it to a, well, compiled
language?

~~~
recursive
A language's dynamic typing is a separate question from whether it's compiled.
PHP can remain dynamically typed, and still be compiled.

~~~
pchp
This.

------
pchp
Computing Pi with Peachpie: blog.peachpie.io.

